# Another Video Clip



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, this is the latest format, or should I say the point reached before we pulled the whole thing apart for further mods.

As I mentioned, we extended the camera mounting bracket assembly, added a wide angle lens and switched to a wide screen format.

This is footage from a morning in the bay last season when the small mackerel and tuna were on the bite.

As always, your feedback would be very much appreciated... *Small Pelagics*


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Great stuff Billybob, good choice of music.
Loved the shots with the sun behind you, but its also good to see clearly you, the fish and yak.
Would love to see a clip of your yak setup and perhaps a surf launch.
Keep it up.

Ian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Red: I have improved the angle a bit more since that footage was shot.

We've got a 30G/month data allowance and at the moment that will do us fine.

I'm also looking at hosting the streaming side of the website (we also have underwater video clips in our dive section) on a separate server.


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

Rex Hunt is back into production after a few years off...show it to him.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Noice very noice - keep them comming


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just top stuff Bill. Steve.


----------



## franÃƒÂ§oisp (Jan 20, 2007)

That was magic thanx


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome...when's the dvd coming out BillyBob?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Mate I do unfortunately have one criticism  it was about 90 minutes to short. Far be it for me to give you any advice  but if that camera was mounted a little further in front of the Yak { about 2 feet } and up to your eye level on a slight downward angle that to me would be a great shot. :roll: You would probably hook a 20kg Spaniard and not be able to play it either side of the pointy end of the yak. Cant wait for the next piece of footage.

PS..You could not make the sport look any more inviting it really gave me goosebumps.

 fishing Russ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

top video Bill, i agree with the other guys , about 60 mins too short, music is great, could there be a little more voiceover as you get the strike and perhaps a prelude describing the targeted species and lures used, but mate , shes a beauty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nothing to add to the other comments Bill...its great


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Really really nice job Bill......loved it.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great video clip, Bill. I think videos like ths will be the catalyst our sport needs to get people interested in it.
Keep up the great work.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

TrÃƒÂ¨s gentile, Bill. Bloody marverlous, in fact. Makes me ache for the warm waters of Laguna Bay - followed by a bitterly cold stubby and the Friday evening chook raffle on the verandah of the Noosaville Yacht Club. Some things can never be replaced. As Mastercard would say....."Priceless". You are a great ambasador for the sport.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Billy Bob
I really enjoyed that!!

Chris


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bill
What kind of camera do you use? Is it in a special waterproof housing?
I have seen videos of kayakers using helmet mounted cameras, but I think cameras mounted on the bow are more effective, especially when using wide angle lenses. I also think that for fishing you need them far back enough to get the "whole picture" in the shot.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bill
Another top effort. I like the camera angle in this clip. Do you have any pictures/info of the camera/recorder set-up? I'd love to see how you have that rigged.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill,

Loved it! Absolutely brilliant piece of work..nice choice of music too...


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Bill,
Enjoyed that. 
I know the footage was shot some time ago, but can you remember what types of lures you'd likely have been using?
Also, what sort of class rod/reel/line would someone need for that type of fishing?
Finally, what do you do to keep the salt out of the reels, from splash/spray or surf entry?
Sorry about the 20 Q's, but _really_ appreciate any tips. Thanks again,
Adrian


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Opens up at the site but does not load video.

What software is needed?

I get video from Youtube but not your vid sorry Bill.

Looking foreward to seeing it!!!!!!!

Cheers Tez.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You either need the fix for Firefox or Internet Explorer.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Gotta get broadband here :evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks BB, that was magic. If your looking at putting these into production, put me down for one.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Adrian: I was trolling a Gold Bomber and a 10gm (or maybe 15gm) Halco Twisty slug.

The Halco got most of the fish on the day, possibly because the Bomber was on my heavier troll outfit; a Wilson 6kg-8kg Live Fibre rod, Shimano TSS4 reel loaded with 30lb line. Bit of an overkill in hindsight.

The other rig was a 6' 6" 3kg-6kg Ugly Stik with a Shimano Sienna reel loaded with 10lb Fireline to a 12 mono trace. This rig will cast a 10gm slug for miles but still handle any decent size pelagic that might be lurking in amongst the smaller fish. Best I've boated with this rig was a 13kg Bluefin. Took forty minutes but at least was do-able.

Reel protection: I remove the bearing cap and handle from the reel and pack the outer side of the bearings with Inox reel grease. I also smear reel grease in the reel body 'join' and pack out the anti-reverse switch slot with enough grease to completely seal it.

If the surf's up I put small 'splash' bags over my reels to minimise water intrusion. They're not 100% waterproof but good enough to stop sand or salt water getting into the reel if it takes a hit from a dumping wave.

If it's a serious shore dump I take the reels off and put them inside one of the hatches.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey great work Bill,

loved the clip and music to match.

hey one question mate, do you put the rods inside the hatch when launching through the surf. Ive done a couple of surf launches down here at palmy and slid the rods inside, 
i was too worried they would go overvoard in the breakers if i left them out.
any tips here?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work there BB, really enjoyable to watch. Think I'll be looking you up when my tour takes me up Noosa way


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Ben: I strap my rods along the deck line using velcro rod wraps.

Actually, one of the rod wraps normally holds the fish lifter so I just put the 'lifter' inside the hatch and strap the rod in its place with the rod tip under and out the front carry strap

Another easy option on the Swing (if you have a couple of rods to strap) is to slide the rod tip (again) under the front carry strap and strap the butt under the drink holder strap. Too easy.


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

Great vid-mate what is your camera-i,d like to set one up.cheers .bev


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

That is unbelievable mate - good stuff.

I reckon getting footage like that out there will attrack more people to the sport than anything else we could possibly do.

Well don :!: :!: :!:


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

That embodies what its all about.Thanks for the vid.

On dialup it takes a while to load without showing its status thats way I thought it was'nt working.silly me!!!

Love it..

Cheers Tez.


----------

